# Tacoma 07 Snowdogg or Blizzard



## App SnowRemoval

I have decided to just put a plow on my toyota for this year. I am looking at the snowdogg very impressed leaning that way or a blizzard. What would be the best for this truck. I have about 10 driveway,1 car dealership,1 development


----------



## Stik208

Kind of alot for a smaller vehicle. Go with who is closer with best dealer support can't really go wrong with either.


----------



## linycctitan

x1 on the dealer support. the best plow in the world wont help you a bit when it goes down during a storm and you dont have someone good to turn to.


----------



## mercer_me

I don't know if you can get push plates but a 7.5' HT Fisher would be awsome on your truck. If not I would sugest a 7' Boss Sport Duty.


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

Sell the truck and get a real one and real plow?! JK! I like the styling of the toyota....and don't know....What truck is that? Is it a 1/2, 3/4, or 1 ton? 

I have a Snowdogg MD75 that is awesome on my 1500 Chevy. It is built like a tank. I hate mounting it though! it is a PITA and I'm actually moving from SD to Boss because of the mounts. We are moving to all one company so that we can pick up any plow with any truck....You need to evaluate those decisions. Blizzard makes a good extending plow, and snowdogg tends to back their products very well. Snowdogg also comes loaded with all options...So I guess it comes down to

1. What dealers are around (consider all of them)
2. Where do you plan to be (size wise) in a couple years
3. What benefits does each company offer
4. Who will service it mid-storm
5. Is that plow a proven design


----------



## mercer_me

DaytonBioLawns;1090543 said:


> Sell the truck and get a real one and real plow?! JK! I like the styling of the toyota....and don't know....What truck is that? Is it a 1/2, 3/4, or 1 ton?


The Tacoma is a small truck. It's in the same class as the Ford Ranger and Chevy Colarado. The Tundra is a 1/2 ton truck. Unfortunatly Toyota curently doesn't make a 3/4 ton or 1 ton.


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

okay...so it's a light duty truck. I would recommend a small straight blade plow. My 1500 sags badly from the MD 75 and it is hundreds lighter than the HD75....So you may have to get the MD68 or maybe a boss superduty. I would recommend a plow that back drags well since this is what you are using it for mostly...The Hiniker C is a cool plow...but a plow with a good back drag edge may work just as well. I don't know if your truck could handle one of the small V plows but they are very versatile.


----------



## bosman

If you've got a light truck and you're doing driveways it wouldn't hurt to consider a snoway. Your truck would thank you and down pressure is SWEET.


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

bosman;1090604 said:


> If you've got a light truck and you're doing driveways it wouldn't hurt to consider a snoway. Your truck would thank you and down pressure is SWEET.


He's right. when you ran your numbers how did the light duty make out? It didn't work for me....We use skid steers instead...or a utility vehicle because of the cost. I'm just wondering. I know of people it works for....But I will never have a light duty if I can avoid it. A light duty doesn't do anything for me year-round....a skid steer or a 1/2 ton does though....I'm interested

And def. look into sno way for your light duty rig


----------



## App SnowRemoval

well i have picked the snowdogg md 75 i think it will be the perfect plow for me. I am wondering what to do to my front end to help with the weight though. Do i just need timberns or should i get some new suspension.


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

App SnowRemoval;1092701 said:


> well i have picked the snowdogg md 75 i think it will be the perfect plow for me. I am wondering what to do to my front end to help with the weight though. Do i just need timberns or should i get some new suspension.


I would recommend heavier front springs and a ready lift system. A ready lift basically is the same as turning up torsion bars, but with better results because of the placement of adapters and extensions. That being said....you could skip the ready lift and just get front timbrens.

In my experience, I would recommend talking to a local 4x4 outfitter about front coil springs. Find out which ones will be stiff enough and give the front lift that is needed. My MD75 caused my Z71 1500 to drop 3-4" in the front. I plowed with it last year fine....I now need ball joints but that is no biggie for me! I'm putting heavy duty coil springs on, and I plan on adding timbrens. Get the coil springs and timbrens and take it to your plow dealer. Ask then what the price is out the door installed. Tell them they have a sale if they put those two things on. They will do it....it doesn't take much to change them out. I can do it, but if your gonna have it installed, why waste your time?

just some thoughts


----------



## App SnowRemoval

i was looking at some coilovers that are adjustable from 1"-3.5" with new shocks also i was hoping that would do it.


----------



## matts27

I put OME's 885 springs on the front, they're rated 250-300+ stock if I remember right. They make a 886 that's somewhere around 325-375 over stock and both springs add about a 1 1/2" inch lift. The adjust-ables I've seen run the high end bilsteins that'll be real pricey. Check out toytech.com or give em a call. I looked at the snowdoggs and if I remember they're about 450 right? I would think the 886's would be the way to go. When my truck picks the the plow it might drop a half an inch and that's with the lighter 885's and 250lbs of ballast. Besides that you're gonna be riding the bumps or swapping to Timberens. Good luck and hope this helps, wish I had gone with the Snowdogg, nice looking stuff!


----------



## RangerDogg

Well here is my 2 cents i have the snowdog md 68 on my ranger .I added timbrens on mine and 300lbs sand.The snowdog is a great plow the jacks sucks ,make sure you park somewhere level to get it o.It is a fast plow and works great had a few thing go wrong but the took care of it no problem.Good luck


----------



## CarCrazed4Life

Since Snoway and Blizzard are the lightest of the plows in Midsize (1/2 plow sizes) I'd suggest starting with those two as your front end will thank you. Review these stats:

Plow Weights for 7'6" Plows without Shoes, Frame, Wiring Harness:
SnowDogg MD75 - 24" Height, ~ 400#
Fisher SD 7'6" - 26" Height, ~ 490#
Boss SportDuty Poly 7'6" - 26" Height, ~ 420#
Blizzard 7600LT - 29" Height, ~ 465#
Sno-Way 26 7'6" Poly - 26" Height, ~ 450# (includes Down Pressure)
Western Mid Weight Poly 7'6" - 27" Blade Height, 530#
Meyer doesn't have a 7'6" Commercial duty that would work well due to weight...
Hiniker makes a 7', but its recommended homeowner grade.

Based on that (assuming all could be mounted to your truck) Snoway 26 (as your doing some developments, you need a bigger plow) and Blizzard are the biggest plows for the weight. The Blizzards are known for having low frames which is an issue in areas with slopes. Sno-way has the Down Pressure which really helps give the plow more "effective weight" in cutting through snow and ice, and back dragging as well.

My number 3 pick would be a Boss Sports Duty Poly.


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

RangerDogg;1092949 said:


> Well here is my 2 cents i have the snowdog md 68 on my ranger .I added timbrens on mine and 300lbs sand.The snowdog is a great plow the jacks sucks ,make sure you park somewhere level to get it o.It is a fast plow and works great had a few thing go wrong but the took care of it no problem.Good luck


To be honest....I hate the jacks too! worst thing about my MD75 is mounting it. It took me 2.5 hours one day.... and I'm not new to mounting plows....although it was the 2nd time I had mounted that particular one. I had to have a big guy sit on the hood and thats how I got it on....along with my GF sitting on the hood because the jack sucks.... Finally I got my plow on and adjusted the jack after I took tension off and marked where it should be.

Only bad thing about SD is their mounting system. If they had a smarthitch type option I would be SD for life.....but as far as I, and my dealer knows....they do not. So I am a boss/meyer man. My father, who used to do this 20+ years ago used to be a meyer man and said SD was built like a boss but mounted like some of the old plows he'd had. So we consider them the illegitimate child of boss and meyer. (he sold his company to go to college and one of my competitors is still using the same plow today! Its a good ole meyer!)

I am getting rid of SD because I can get a boss for the same price and I don't have to worry about taking 10 minutes to mount or possibly (already happened once) a jack shooting out because they don't seat correctly and having a plow fall on one of my guys!. (it missed me, luckily....and yes I followed mounting procedures from my guide). Snow dogg is built like a hoss but implemented like $hizzz. If I could get them cheap and they had a jack fix I'd stay with them....customer support and the pawr pack is awesome.

When I decided to get a new V I went with the tested and proven boss steal 8' 2" V with smartlocks. Can't wait to use it!

If you get a marginally better price get a SD....if not just get a boss because it is sooooo easy to mount compared to the SD.


----------



## brett.archer

buy something american


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

brett.archer;1094121 said:


> buy something american


I agree, but since he has it lets not rag on him. People like different things... some people like the toyota style, and their light duty trucks have been better than many American models.


----------



## mercer_me

brett.archer;1094121 said:


> buy something american


Toyota trucks are built in Texas. I'm not sure about the Tacomas but the Tundra are built with 85% American made parts. FYI American is a propper noun, so the first letter has to be a capital letter.


----------



## matts27

They just moved the Tacoma's to Texas in August of '09, before they were built either by NUMMI in California (joint plant with Toyota & GM) or in Mexico. GM pulled out early in '09 and Toyota closed the plant in July if I got my dates right. My Tacoma was built at NUMMI, just gotta check the door sticker. Before about half the Tacos were built in the US.


----------

